# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  المنتخب الأرجنتيني يحتاج لصهر إمكانيات لاعبيه الفنية في بوتقة الأداء الجماعي

## العالي عالي

*رغم العدد الكبير من نجوم  التانجو الأرجنتيني المتألقين في أكبر الأندية الأوروبية لكرة القدم ،  يواجه المنتخب الأرجنتيني للعبة (راقصو التانجو) مشكلة يصعب حلها بالفعل  قبل المشاركة في نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.*

*ويضم  المنتخب الأرجنتيني بين صفوفه اللاعب الشاب ليونيل ميسي نجم برشلونة  الأسباني والفائز بلقب أفضل لاعب في العالم لعام 2009 والمرشح الأقوى  للحفاظ على اللقب في 2010 ولكن المشكلة تكمن في عدم ظهوره مع منتخب بلاده  بنفس المستوى الرائع الذي يتألق به مع برشلونة.*

*ولا يختلف اثنان على  أن ميسي هو الأفضل حاليا من بين جميع لاعبي العالم كما أن فريق برشلونة هو  الأفضل على مستوى جميع فرق العالم ولكن المنتخب الأرجنتيني يتمنى  الاستفادة من تألق ميسي عندما يواجه الفريق أكبر التحديات من خلال المشاركة  في مونديال 2010 .*

*ولا يمتلك المنتخب الأرجنتيني من النجوم اللاعب  ميسي فقط ولكن صفوف الفريق تضم إلى جواره المهاجمين المتألقين أيضا كارلوس  تيفيز ودييجو ميليتو.*

*كما يضم الفريق لاعبي خط الوسط المتألقين  خافيير ماسكيرانو وخوان سيباستيان فيرون والمدافعين المتميزين والتر صامويل  ومارتين ديميشليس.*

*وإلى جانب كل ذلك ، يقود الفريق ، من مقعد  المدير الفني ، أسطورة كرة القدم الأرجنتيني دييجو مارادونا.*

*ولكن  ما يحتاجه الفريق حاليا وبشكل واضح هو اللعب الجماعي والترابط بين أفراد  الفريق وهو ما سيجعله بلا شك مرشحا بقوة لإحراز اللقب العالمي في جنوب  أفريقيا.*

*ويأمل مارادونا ولاعبوه والجميع في هذا البلد الشغوف بكرة  القدم في أن تتجمع جميع هذه المهارات الفردية الرائعة للاعبي الفريق وتنصهر  في بوتقة الأداء الجماعي عندما ينتظم الفريق في معسكر تدريبي طويل لمدة  نحو شهر قبل المشاركة في المونديال.*

*وربما ينجح الفريق من خلال ذلك  في تحقيق الحلم الذي طال انتظاره وانتزاع لقب العالم للمرة الثالثة في  تاريخه بعد 24 عاما من فوزه باللقب الثاني له.*

*وحجز المنتخب  الأرجنتيني بطاقة تأهله للنهائيات بشق الأنفس وفي اللحظة الأخيرة حيث ظهر  الفريق بمستوى هزيل ومتذبذب في تصفيات قارة أمريكا الجنوبية المؤهلة  للنهائيات رغم وفرة اللاعبين البارزين والعالميين في صفوف الفريق.*

*ومني  الفريق بهزائم ثقيلة في التصفيات ولم تفلح معه محاولة تغيير الإدارة  الفنية حيث أقيل المدرب ألفيو باسيلي وتولى مارادونا المسئولية خلفا له من  أجل تحفيز اللاعبين على استعادة النتائج الجيدة بصفتهم من أبرز نجوم العالم  ويقودهم أحد أساطين اللعبة.*

*ولكن نتائج الفريق لم تتغير كثيرا وإن  نجح في النهاية في حجز مقعده في النهائيات.*

*وظل الشيء الوحيد الواضح  خلال مسيرة الفريق بالتصفيات أن ميسي والفريق يفتقدان بعضهما البعض.*

*وقال  المهاجم الأرجنتيني الأسطورة السابق ماريو كيمبس "ما فاز به (ميسي) مع  ناديه كان هائلا. ويحتاج (ميسي) الآن أن يضع الكريمة فوق الكعكة من خلال  الفوز بلقب كأس العالم".*

*وصرح ميسي ، الذي يحتفل بعيد ميلاده الثالث  والعشرين خلال نهائيات كأس العالم ، في مقابلة مع صحيفة "إل موندو"  الأسبانية قائلا "لتصبح أسطورة ولاعبا عظيما يتعين عليك أيضا الفوز بكأس  العالم".*

*ويحتاج المنتخب الأرجنتيني مساعدة ميسي من أجل الفوز بلقب  كأس العالم الذي فاز به الفريق في عامي 1978 و1986 بينما يحتاج ميسي  المنتخب الأرجنتيني لأنه الفريق الذي يمكنه الوصول بهذا اللاعب إلى مرتبة  العظماء وإلى المكانة التاريخية الحقيقية التي ينشدها أي لاعب رغم كل ما  حققه ميسي مع برشلونة.*

*وحتى يحدث ذلك ، يجب أن يشهد الملعب بعض  الأمور. وقال المحلل الأرجنتيني الشهير خوان بابلو فارسكي "دييجو  (مارادونا) ورفاقه يحتاجون إلى ليونيل (ميسي) المخلص والواثق. وليونيل  يحتاج من مارادونا وزملائه أن يثقوا به ولكن دون أن يتركوه وحيدا في  مسئولية يجب أن يتحملها الجميع".*

*ويرى أسطورة كرة القدم الهولندي  السابق يوهان كرويف ، الذي كان نجما ومدربا لفريق برشلونة الأسباني ، أن  مارادونا يمكنه أن يتعلم دروسا قيمة من النادي الكتالوني.*

*وقال  كرويف "ما من أحد يجهد ويرهق نفسه في صفوف برشلونة مثل ليونيل. وإذا قضى  المباراة ينطلق بسرعة ويحاول استخلاص الكرة فإنه سيصاب بالإجهاد ولا يستطيع  تصويب الكرة في الوقت الذي يحتاج منه الفريق ذلك".*

*وأضاف "كثيرون  يتساءلون ويسألونني عن السبب وراء عدم ظهور ليونيل بنفس الشكل مع المنتخب  الأرجنتيني. والإجابة أن زملائه في الفريقين غير متشابهين وربما يكون الأمر  متعلقا بموقفه في الملعب حيث يضطر للعدو وإجهاد نفسه وإهدار طاقته بشكل  غير مفيد".*

*ويمتلك المنتخب الأرجنتيني بين صفوفه اللاعب ميسي ولكنه  لا يستطيع الاستفادة من إمكانياته حيث يظهر اللاعب مع منتخب بلاده بأقل من  نصف مستواه مع فريق برشلونة.*

*وسيكون مونديال 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا  فرصة لميسي لاستعادة وتوطيد مكانته المرموقة في عيون مشجعي الأرجنتين  والفوز باللقب الوحيد الذي لا يستطيع الفوز به من خلال برشلونة.*

*وتظل  القضية هي قدرة المنتخب الأرجنتيني على توفير الظروف التي تساعد ميسي على  التألق.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*العبقري مارادونا يواجه أكبر التحديات في مونديال  2010*

*لن يكون أسطورة كرة القدم الأرجنتيني  بحاجة إلى واحدة فقط بل سيحتاج إلى  اثنتين من "يد الرب" ليقود المنتخب الأرجنتيني إلى فرض هيمنته ونفوذه على  بطولة كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا وذلك بعد رحلة عاصفة مر بها الفريق في  مسيرته بالتصفيات المؤهلة للبطولة.*

* ودخل مارادونا في معترك صعب عندما وافق في تشرين ثان/نوفمبر 2008 على قبول  التحدي الصعب بتدريب منتخب بلاده ليصبح مضطرا إلى التعامل مع سعادة وقلق  وتوتر مشجعي المنتخب الأرجنتيني.*

* وتراود الآمال المنتخب الأرجنتيني ومشجعيه للفوز بلقب كأس العالم للمرة  الثالثة في تاريخه والأولى منذ عام 1986 عندما قاد مارادونا نفسه الفريق  كلاعب للفوز باللقب العالمي الثاني في تاريخ راقصي التانجو.*

* ولم يكن الفوز على المنتخب الألماني في المباراة الودية التي أقيمت بين  الفريقين في مدينة ميونيخ الألمانية خلال آذار/مارس الماضي كافيا لإخفاء  حقيقة مهمة وهي أن المنتخب الأرجنتيني سيخوض كأس العالم بدون غرض أو هدف  محدد.*

* ويستطيع المنتخب الأرجنتيني الاعتماد على مكانته وسمعته الرائعة التي نالها  من خلال الفوز بلقب كأس العالم مرتين سابقتين ومن اللاعبين المتميزين  الذين توافدوا على صفوفه على مدار تاريخه الطويل ولكنه لا يلعب بشكل جيد  منذ فترة طويلة.*

* وتأهل المنتخب الأرجنتيني لنهائيات مونديال 2010 في اللحظة الأخيرة كما  تضمنت مسيرته في التصفيات هزيمة ثقيلة وقياسية أمام مضيفه البوليفي في  لاباز.*

* وسيطر القلق الشديد على أنصار التانجو الأرجنتيني بسبب هذه المسيرة  المتذبذfة للفريق والتي أظهرته بأنه من الصعب الوثوق به والأكثر من ذلك أنه  يبدو بلا هوية محددة على أرض الملعب.*

* والحقيقة أن طبيعة شخصية مارادونا أيضا تركت أثرها عليه كمدرب فدخل في خلاف  وصراع كبير مع كارلوس بيلاردو المدير الفني السابق للمنتخب الأرجنتيني  والمدير العام للمنتخبات الأرجنتينية حاليا.*

* وتسببت المصادمات بين الاثنين في ابتعاد لاعب خط الوسط الموهوب خوان رومان  ريكيلمي عن صفوف الفريق بالإضافة إلى الهجوم المستمر على المراسلين ومنه  الانتقادات المهينة التي وجهها مارادونا إلى الصحفيين وتسببت في إيقافه من  قبل الاتحاد الدولي للعبة (فيفا) .*

* وربما يواجه مارادونا /49 عاما/ أكبر التحديات في مسيرته الرياضية عندما  يقود المنتخب الأرجنتيني في نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.*

* ولم يواجه مارادونا مثل هذا الموقف من قبل في بطولات كأس العالم التي خاضها  كلاعب.*

* وأصبحت الفرصة متكافئة الآن بين نجاح مارادونا ليزيد من حجم أسطورته في  عالم الساحرة المستديرة والاخفاق في المونديال ليدمر هذه الأسطورة ويقضي  على الكل نجوميته.*

* وقال مارادونا إنه يأمل في أن يخوض لاعبو المنتخب الأرجنتيني كأس العالم  المقبلة كسابقيهم ممن فازوا بلقب البطولة وذلك "بالفلسفة التي طبقها المدير  الفني لويس سيزار مينوتي في مونديال 1978 أو بيلاردو في مونديال 1986 ".*

* وأنجز مارادونا العديد من "المعجزات" عندما كان لاعبا في صفوف المنتخب  الأرجنتيني. ولكنه كمدير فني للفريق حاليا ، سيكون بحاجة إلى إيجاد العلاج  والحل المناسب لمشاكل الفريق بعدما حرص على تجربة نحو مئة لاعب منذ توليه  مسئولية الفريق.*

* وأظهرت تجارب مارادونا مع الفريق العديد من المشاكل والقليل من الحلول.*

* ومن بين المهام الصعبة التي يواجهها مارادونا ، تبرز ضرورة إيجاد الوسيلة  المناسبة لتحفيز اللاعب الموهوب ليونيل ميسي من أجل التألق مع الفريق كما  يتألق مع برشلونة الأسباني.*

* كما سيكون مارادونا مطالبا بإيجاد البديل المناسب للاعب المخضرم خوان  سيباستيان فيرون صانع ألعاب الفريق ومطالبا أيضا بالمفاضلة بين كل من  جونزالو هيجوين وكارلوس تيفيز وسيرخيو أجويرو ودييجو ميليتو لاختيار خط  هجوم الفريق في النهائيات.*

* والأكثر من ذلك يحتاج مارادونا إلى الاستقرار على خط دفاع قادر على خوض  نهائيات كأس العالم دون أن يتسبب للفريق في مشاكل.*

* وتغلب مارادونا خلال السنوات الماضية على العديد من التحديات الشخصية ومنها  إدمان المخدرات والكحوليات ومشاكل صحية أخرى.*

* ويثق مارادونا في أن الثلاثين يوما التي سيعمل فيها مع الفريق قبل نهائيات  مونديال 2010 ستكون كافية للاستعداد قبل المباراة الأولى للفريق في  النهائيات والتي يلتقي فيها المنتخب النيجيري.*

* كما يثق مارادونا ، الذي اشتهر باللمسات السحرية من قدمه اليسرى ، في مهارة  نجوم فريقه وقدرتها بقيادته على تحقيق نتائج جيدة في جنوب أفريقيا.*

* ويشعر مشجعو الأرجنتيني بالقلق والشك بشأن الفريق ولكنهم ما زالوا على ثقة  في مديرهم الفني مارادونا وقدرته على تقديم معجزة جديدة.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*سيرجيو  أغويرو* *الاسم  : سيرجيو ليونيل اغويرو دل كاستيو* *العمر  : 21* *تاريخ  الميلاد : 2 / يونيو / 1988* *مكان  الميلاد : بيونيس آيرس / الارجنتين* *الطول  : 1.72* *المركز  : مهاجم*  *النادي  : اتليتيكو مدريد* *الرقم  : 10* *الاندية  السابقة التي لعب لها :* *انديبينيتي  2003-2006 شارك 54 و سجل 23* *أتلتيكو  مدريد 2006-الى الآن شارك 117 و سجل 44* *مــع  المنتخب :* *منتخب  الأرجنتين ( تحت الـ 20 سنة ) لعب ( 7 ) و سجل ( 6 ) أهداف 2004-2005* *منتخب  الأرجنتين ( تحت الـ 23 سنة ) لعب ( 5 ) و سجل ( 2 ) هدفين 2007-2008* *منتخب  الأرجنتين ( الأساسي ) لعب ( 20 ) و سجل ( 7 ) أهداف 2008-2009* * 
*  *سيرجيو ليونيل "كون"  اغويرو ديل كاستيو  (ولد في 2 حزيران / يونية 1988 في كويلميس ، في مقاطعة بوينس ايرس) مهاجم  ارجنتيني دولي يلعب
في صفوف نادي اتليتيكو مدريد .بالنسبة لحياة اغويرو  الخاصه فقد شيع امر ارتباط اغويرو بـ ابنه مارادونا (( جيانينا))* *
سيرجيو "إلـ كون " اغويرو ، تم اتخاذ  وصف  ( إلـ كون ) و اعتماده لـ مطابقة شخصية الانمي الياباني لصفات اغويرو .بدأ  اغويرو مسيرته الكروية في انديبندينتي
و حقق رقما قياسيا كونه اصغر  لاعب لعب في دوري الدرجه الاولى من دوري الارجنتين في عمر 15 عاما و 35  يوما
(7 تموز / يوليو ، عام 2003 ، ضد أتليتيكو سان لورنزو) محطما رقم  مارادونا .

بعد موسم 2005-06 كون اغويرو انتقل الى صفوف نادي  اتليتيكو مدريد الاسباني ، و قد جلب اغويرو الانظار نحوه كونه هداف كاس 
العالم   للشباب و افضل لاعب في تلك النسخه ،و كما انه قدم مستوى مشرف في المبارا  الوديه بين البرازيل و الارجنتين في اول ظهور له و كان ذلك في استاد  الامارات .

* *انتقاله الى اتليتيكو مدريد*  *
نظرا لادائه الباهر ، اصبح الكون احد  اهم اهتمامات  كبار انديه اوروبا و ظلوا في صراع دائم عليه . 

في نيسان / ابريل  2006 ، افادت تقارير ان اتليتيكو مدريد استطاع الحصول على توقيع اغويرو بعد  جدال و نضال طويل مع عدة اندية كبيرة" 
وفي اليوم نفسه ،و في نفس اليوم  افادت تقارير اخرى تنفى ما حدث ، و من ثم صرح اللاعب في التلفيزيون " انا  لا اعلم ما الذي سيحصل بالنسبه لي الى الان" . 

في 29 ايار / مايو  2006 ، اعلن في مؤتمر صحافي : ان اتلتيكو مدريد قد وقع من اغويرو بشكل رسمي  ، بمبلغ مجهول ، يعتقد انه 20 مليون يورو* *
في الحادي والثلاثين من ايار / مايو  2006  ، اكد اتليتيكو مدريد ان اغويروالذي وقع عقد يمتد لـ 6 مواسم سيلعب اساسيا  بجانب فرناندو توريس
و انه سيحظى بما كان يحلم به مع الاتليتي .

وفي   الثالث عشر من كانون الاول / ديسمبر 2006 ، لعب اتليتيكو مدريد ضد ليفانتي  . و في مباراة الاياب في ملعب نادي ليفانتي
( انتهت مباراة الذهاب في  الكالديرون 1-0 لـ ليفانتي )كانت خيبه الامال مخيمه على جماهير الروخي  بلانكوس الى الدقيقة 91 ، ولكن اغويرو اطلق قذيفته في 
مرمى ليفانتي في  الثواني الاخيرة من زاوية ضيقه و صعبه ، و منها يسجل الكون اول اهدافه في  كاس الملك و نتيجه لتسجيل الاتليتي هدف التقدم ، فان الفريقين 
يعتبران  متعادلان ، فـ شرع الحكم في احتساب الوقت الاصافي ، و لم يدخل مرمى  الفريقين اي هدف ،و استطاع الاتليتي الفوز بركلات الترجيح بنتيجه 4-2 ، 
و  كان اغويرو اخر لاعب يسدد تلك الركلات .* *و تعتبر افضل لحظات الكون اغويرو هو  تسجيله هدف التعادل  في مرمى برشلونة في الكامب نو ، في مباراة التي انتهت 1-1. "كون" كان  ممتازا ،
و كان ذكيا في تجنبه الاحتكاك مع بويول - و يعتبر هذا الهدف  الخامس لـ اغويرو في مسيرته مع الاتليتي ، و الرابع في الدوري .

و  بعد موسم غير منتظم مع الاتليتي ، حيث كان اغويرو شريكا لـ توريس في اغلب  المباريات و الحين الاخر يكون رفيقا لـ الدكه ، اغويرو بدأ موسم 2007-08|
الجديدة   بـ اسلوب رائع. فقد حقق انجازا مع زميله فورلان ، حيثوا يعتبر اغويرو و  فورلان من احد افضل ثنائي هجومي في اوروبا في موسم 2007-2008.*  *في موسم 2008-09 ، أغويرو اصبح هداف فوق  العادة و بشراكة  قوية مع دييغو فورلان هو الاخر الذي لعب لـ انديبندينتي ايضا. وفي 1 آذار /  مارس 2009 ،
سجل كل من اغويرو و فورلان هدفين في مباراة دراماتيكية ضد  المتصدر برشلونة . و انهى اغويرو الموسم ضمن قائمة الـ عشر الهدافين الأول  بينما 
كان زميلة فورلان الاول صاحب لقب البيتشيتشي ،و احتل الاتليتي  المركز الرابع مما أهله لـ تصفيات دوري الابطال .* * 
* *
مسيرته الدولية* *
في نهائيات كاس العالم 2007 للشباب ،  سجل  اغويرو هدفين و صنع 3 اهداف في مباراة الارجنتين ضد بنما التي انتهت بفوز  التانغو بنتيجه 6-0 في المباراة
الثانية للفريق مرحله المجموعات .و عاد  اغويرو مجددا و احرز هدف الفوز الوحيد في مرمى كوريا من ركله حرة . و بعد  تاهل التانغو الى مرحلة دور*  *الـ 16 سجل اغويرو هدفين من اصل 3 اهداف  في مرمى بولندا و  اجتاز بها الارجنتين دور الـ 16 و صعد الى دور الـ 8 . فازت الارجنتين على  المكسيك*  *في ربع النهائي و على التشيلي في نصف  النهائي ، و واجهوا  التشيك في النهائي المرتقب . و سجل القائد اغويرو هدف التعادل في الدقيقة  62 ، و من ثم سجل اللاعب* * زاراتي هدف التقدم لـ تتربع الارجنتين  على عرش العالم  لشباب ، و اصبح كون اغويرو افضل لاعب في تلك البطولة و قائد بطل تلك  البطولة اضافة الى كونه هداف* * تلك الدورة بـ 6 اهداف .و كونه اغويرو  احد اللاعبين  الموجودين ضمن قائمة الارجنتين المشاركة في اولمبياد بيكين 2008 ، أغويرو  سجل هدفين في غضون*  *خمس دقائق في الدور نصف النهائي حيث فازت  الارجنتين 3-0  على البرازيل في 19 أغسطس 2008. كما لعب 78 دقيقة من المباراة النهائية* * حيث فازت الارجنتين على نيجيريا 1-0.*  *حياتة الخاصه:* *في 19 فبراير 2009 أعلن أن خطيبة أغويرو  جيانينا ابنة  مارادونا انجبت ابنا يعتبر حفيدا لـ مارادونا اسمه " بينجامين " حيث تم  وضعه في مدريد .
مارادونا كان في العاصمة الاسبانية من اجل ولادة اول  حفيد ، في حين أغويرو (20 عاما) غاب عن تدريبات الاتليتيكو في ذلك اليوم .* * و كان قد هنئ الاتليتي في موقعه الرسمي  اغويرو على اول  إبن له .

أغويرو لديه وشم على ذراعه اليمنى ، يدعى الوشم بـ  التينجوار (شكل من أشكال الكتابة التي اخترعها JRR تولكين والمستخدمة من  قبل الجان في أعماله). 
فإنه يترجم تقريبا إلى
"كون اغويرو" في  الأبجدية اللاتينية.*  * 
* *الألقاب :* *- كاس العالم لـ الشباب مع الارجنتين في  مناسبتين ( 2005 *  2007 )* *- ذهبية اولمبياد بكين مع الارجنتين 2008* *- هداف كاس العالم لـ الشباب 2007* *- افضل لاعب في كاس العالم لـ الشباب  2007* *- جائزة التوتوسبورت " جولدن بوي " 2007* *- افضل لاعب شاب في العالم حسب اختيار  الفيفا 2007* *- جائزة التروفيو EFE 2007-08* *- جائزة تروفيو الفريدو دي ستفانو  2007-08* *- افضل لاعب ارجنتيني 2009* *- جائزة برافو اوارد 2009* *
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هاي المشكله الرئيسيه بس مش عند المنتخب الارجتيني وباقي المنتخبات

----------


## هايدي

يييييييي .. عاد انا بشجع الارجنتين

----------


## العالي عالي



----------

